# Flourish Glue



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Given how much markup anything packaged specifically for aquarium use gets, I suspect I'll be sticking with the Loctite supergue gel I've been using years rather than buying Seachem's. 

Yep. The regular stuff works just fine in tanks.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Knotyoureality said:


> Given how much markup anything packaged specifically for aquarium use gets, I suspect I'll be sticking with the Loctite supergue gel I've been using years rather than buying Seachem's.
> 
> Yep. The regular stuff works just fine in tanks.


+1 Reefkeepers have been using it for about a decade now.


----------



## Octantis (Jan 9, 2014)

Good point. One item that makes this stuff different than any super glue I've used is that comes out in gel like consistency. I'd liken it more to hot glue. The super glues I've used are more liquid.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Both Loctite and Superglue brands make a gel formulation-just have to check the label to make sure you're getting the right stuff. 

I switched from Superglue to Loctite as it cleans up easier--less trouble clearing blockage at the tip of the container and it's easier to break loose from plants if you want to move them later--and, whether it's the gel forumation or the container design, I can actually close up the left over gel, toss it in a drawer and still have it be useable months later when I open it up again.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Another vote for the loctite gel.

The container is really great, in that it gives you an absurd amount of control. You can get a very small, precise amount out.

I think it's the only variant of superglue/cyanoacrylate that I could use without getting multiple patches of skin glued together...


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I used up a couple of tubes of $ store gel superglue the other day. Works great. My wood has tiny Bolbitis and Java ferns glued all over it now.


----------

